# It just occurred to me no one has brought up this important prep!



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

A cat!

Life after a SHTF will result in an explosion of rats and other vermin. Cats and a method for keeping them free of fleas will be a must. In my opinion.

What is a good flea killer that can be home made?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You can eat rats...they are part of the food source...why bring in competition.

Of course I will eat Tabby too


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> You can eat rats...they are part of the food source...why bring in competition.


My exact first thought as well.

Instead of the extra cost/worry of a cat, learn to make encapsulating traps. No use trapping them if something else can come along and take it.
Maybe learn a few dishes that can go with rat.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Haha,good topic.We live in the country and have "quite a few" outside cats,for the very reason of keeping the rodents down.However,after tshtf and food stores start getting low,they very well may serve a purpose.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

While we're on the topic, we should probably start taking note of the other parts of the world that enjoy insects as part of their daily meals.
They are full of protein, and I hear grasshoppers taste kinda nutty when roasted.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I thought cats were 'other vermin' - lol! 

All kidding aside, based on the way they proliferate in South Florida - grabbing a couple kittens along the way shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

All kidding aside, a cat or cats are very important to have, as most people who live in the country can tell you. Maybe it's because of the cold winters here, but when growing up in the country, every farm had cats, both outside and inside for rodent control. I remember seeing the history channels that during the gold rush, rodents were so prevalent that the a good "mouser" was literally worth it's weight in gold. Learn from those who have lived in those situations. 

As for as flea control goes, I remember hearing that a bed made out of cedar ships will control fleas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cats. and .17 air rifle. Guineafowl AKA hens help also not sure how but they are an old tool used on the farm to control mice and rats around corn bins.
Raising Guinea Fowl: A Low-Maintenance Flock - Sustainable Farming - MOTHER EARTH NEWS


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Cats. and .17 air rifle. Guineafowl AKA hens help also not sure how but they are an old tool used on the farm to control mice and rats around corn bins.
> Raising Guinea Fowl: A Low-Maintenance Flock - Sustainable Farming - MOTHER EARTH NEWS


In addition, try sneaking in some place in the middle of the night that has guinea fowl. They will raise enough racket to wake the dead.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

As one who has most always had a cat or two around the place (more when I was on an actual farm), I see the value of the critters. They are more astute than dogs to stuff happening outside the home, and I've seen cats go crazy when there is a critter in the back yard that no one else can see. They ALWAYS know! My tom used to be the watch cat for the house. He would go off on the mail man, delivery guys, etc. Nothing like a 25# tom ready to take you apart to make you stop and think a bit!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Years ago when stationed at Ft Stewart our cat was sitting by the sliding glass doors that led out to the back door howling like crazy. I went to see what was upsetting him, and at first I didn't see anything, then I noticed a rattle snake coiled off to the side. Been a big fan of having a cat around the house ever since.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Cats, a little salt and pepper, there good eats.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Here on the ranch they are invaluable.. We have 2 barn cats that stay outside and 3 "pet" cats inside. In the winter, they bring us a few mice a week that have gotten inside and they have caught. With all of the feed and stuff in the barn, we hardly ever see mice out there. Our inside cats are part dog I think from the things they do. Hell, they are even entertaining. They don't eat that much either. Although I am lucky, my buddy that owns the ranch also owns a feed store in town. Part of my salary is I don't have to pay for feed for my animals. That helps out a LOT!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe flee power might be a good thing to stock


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If you have ever eaten the meat on a stick at the local Chinese restaurant you have found the post shtf use for rats and cats.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Furl cats breed like rabbits and raise themselves, only problem is herding them. Grilled is best


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't forget the Tabasco!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Seriously, a really big threat would be all the domestic dogs that would pack up. After they finish off the rats and cats, what/who are they going to go for????


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Dogs are easy to defend against - they can't open doors or throw rocks to break windows. They are susceptible to arrows and small bullets.
They are good as long as they are healthy and cooked properly.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Not meaning to hijack the tread but talking about Guinea Fowl, I couldn't resist:









Do you think that snake knows what's about to happen to him and thinking "Oh, S**T!" ?


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Now, back to cats.

Worth their weight in gold. As for flea control, I agree, flea treatments should be a part of anyones preps if you have cats or dogs. I'd be careful of powders for cats though due to their grooming habits. On the other hand, you can use Seven (7) plant insect dust on dogs to prevent and kill fleas and ticks. We keep a couple of bags on hand to treat garden pests and do dustings on pets should the Frontline have breakthroughs.

Concerning vermin control, definitely, but keep em a little hungry, not like our five, fat and lazy. They will kill a mouse but usually just leave it for us to find like they are bragging about what good hunters they are. More times than not they will catch a mouse, play with it, carry it around the house and let it go in another room almost as if they are trying to extend the fun by going back in a few days and looking for it again.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You cannot string a fiddle without cat gut...


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

Please explain this rat population explosion ? Because its like that in the movies? I would think rats would have a rougher time if we do. There would not be near the wasting of food as in times of prosper, which would limit their food.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

randy grider said:


> Please explain this rat population explosion ? Because its like that in the movies? I would think rats would have a rougher time if we do. There would not be near the wasting of food as in times of prosper, which would limit their food.


Assuming the scenario we all play out in our heads, where food and water are gone from the shelves, how long before masses of bodies start piling up from dehydration and starvation?
Vermin populations love it when a human genocide kicks off. They get their fill, and then some.
You don't think rats just eat tossed out cheeseburgers and half empty Doritos, do ya?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

They do sell flea shampoo for cats, tho I would prefer a flea collar IF I had another cat. I'd have to use my husbands welding gloves to give a cat a flea bath! My thoughts on a potential rodent problem; Let my grandson get target practice with his BB rifle.
Luke, (my avitar) dug up a mole and killed it the other day, so I'm thinking he'll have some new "playmates" if rats become a problem. 
FYI, always have your pig pen as far away from your house as possible.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

When thinking about prepping one of the things that I do is think of my childhood when I grew up in the country. Every farm that I can remember had cats and dogs. There were good reasons for having both of them and I believe that it would is wise to learn from them.


----------



## chickenDemon (May 31, 2014)

If SHTF you will have lots to worry about. Trapping vermin is unreliable at best without the proper traps and any hunter will talk your ear off about how long they spend waiting for game ( or vermin in this case ) to wonder by. If possible, try to plan keep rats/vermin out of your diet as they can contain a plethora of nasty diseases. However, if needed they can be used as a food source. Before we stoop that low try a cat. Check out how deadly your cat actually is:

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cats_actually_kill


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Personally if I were to take on the additional work and supplies needed for a four legged companion, I would opt for a dog. I rather the animal be able to protect me and alarm me than keep the mice away. A dog is probably every bit as good of a hunter as cats are. A well trained dog, can and would be a invaluable addition.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Dogs and cats BOTH have a place. Dogs are NOT as good at rodent control as cats if for no other reason then a cat can reach into a small space with their paws and snag a rodent with their claws. If possible I would have both. As I keep saying, growing up, every farm had both cats and dogs, for good reasons.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Heard a story once, of a building that was three levels. One level was just rats. One level was just cats. One level was a fur coat maker. He would skin the cats and feed the rats, which in turn, fed the cats. Self sustained.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> You can eat rats...they are part of the food source...why bring in competition.
> 
> Of course I will eat Tabby too


Prefer mine grilled


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> A cat!
> 
> Life after a SHTF will result in an explosion of rats and other vermin. Cats and a method for keeping them free of fleas will be a must. In my opinion.
> 
> What is a good flea killer that can be home made?


This is lame, with everything that could be done I expect most will do as I do and shoot the strays that come around.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice to hear from you again Montana Rancher!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> This is lame, with everything that could be done I expect most will do as I do and shoot the strays that come around.


Rancher! You're back! I was away from computer doing some minor tasks getting ready to fly off to North Jersey tomorrow and Mrs Inor literally screamed: "Montana Rancher is back!"

I had to log back on to see for myself.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> This is lame, with everything that could be done I expect most will do as I do and shoot the strays that come around.


Guess you are back to defend Resistor. If not you sound just like him maybe you are him. That is how the evidence of your post points.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I love cats! Just cant eat a whole one by myself.


----------

